# Celsius WG Herbicide Amount?



## alotig32 (May 2, 2018)

Hey guys I am having some confusing on application rate per gallon for Celsius wg Herbicide. Label say .085 ounces per gallon on label, but the measuring cap and other instructional videos say to mix to .85ounce line on the measuring lid? There is a massive difference between .085 and .85 any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

As per my understanding below is the application rate:

Low: 0.057 oz /g / 1K
Medium:0.085 oz /g / 1K
High: 0.113 oz /g /1K

Year max : 0.17 oz /g /1K

I don't use the cap, I use a weighing machine to get the exact amount.
You should not be using 0.85


----------



## alotig32 (May 2, 2018)

Gardencityboy...its such a tiny amount what weighing machine do you use to capture that tiny weight?


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

You can use this https://www.amazon.com/American-Wei...TF8&qid=1523287453&sr=8-3&keywords=gram+scale


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gardencityboy said:


> You can use this https://www.amazon.com/American-Wei...TF8&qid=1523287453&sr=8-3&keywords=gram+scale


+1


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

alotig32 said:


> Hey guys I am having some confusing on application rate per gallon for Celsius wg Herbicide. Label say .085 ounces per gallon on label, but the measuring cap and other instructional videos say to mix to .85ounce line on the measuring lid? There is a massive difference between .085 and .85 any help would be much appreciated!


0.85 ounces is for ten gallons.

If you are making one gallon, at the 0.085 ounce rate, you can either do 3/4 of a teaspoon or get a scale and measure 2.4 grams of product.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't overdose. More ≠ better. Also, you do not need to soak your target weed, a spritz is enough.


----------



## alotig32 (May 2, 2018)

Awesome guys appreciate the clarification and advice!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Alan said:


> Don't overdose. More ≠ better. Also, you do not need to soak your target weed, a spritz is enough.


+1 I also prefer to measure it in GRAMS instead of ounces as it reduces any confusion with the decimal point placement


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You know, I have been subjected to "Breaking Bad" jokes. When setting up to spray, I have one of those little 0.01 gram scales and a set of graduated cylinders on a portable table. The measuring cone provided with the Celsius is for filling either a 25 gallon spot sprayer or else a 4 gallon backpack. Even when I am filling my 7 gallon backpack, I prefer to measure in grams because I am applying the low to medium rate per 1000 sq ft. Also know that one application at the highest rate does not necessarily work better than 2-3 application at the low rate. I find that 2-3 at the low rate works better.


----------



## alotig32 (May 2, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> You know, I have been subjected to "Breaking Bad" jokes. When setting up to spray, I have one of those little 0.01 gram scales and a set of graduated cylinders on a portable table. The measuring cone provided with the Celsius is for filling either a 25 gallon spot sprayer or else a 4 gallon backpack. Even when I am filling my 7 gallon backpack, I prefer to measure in grams because I am applying the low to medium rate per 1000 sq ft. Also know that one application at the highest rate does not necessarily work better than 2-3 application at the low rate. I find that 2-3 at the low rate works better.


After first application of low rate how long do you wait before applying second application?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Next one goes down 14 days later. At the minimum rate, you are allowed 3 applications per year according to the label. I have seldom needed the third application.


----------



## TXG (Mar 2, 2020)

If the low amount per K is .057 oz (2.4g), does this mean for blanket coverage or can we use less for spot coverage say 0.8 gram and use product more often? I wonder whats the best way to utilize Celsius for best results. Also does it have an residual pre emergent effect to it if broadcasted (yes i use prodiamine as well)?. Thx for those kind enough to share their knowledge.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TXG said:


> If the low amount per K is .057 oz (2.4g), does this mean for blanket coverage or can we use less for spot coverage say 0.8 gram and use product more often? I wonder whats the best way to utilize Celsius for best results. Also does it have an residual pre emergent effect to it if broadcasted (yes i use prodiamine as well)?. Thx for those kind enough to share their knowledge.


No, you wouldn't want to do that. The low, medium and high rates are the same - it doesn't matter if you are spot spraying or blanket spraying. The only difference is you are not spraying the whole lawn when you spot spray. Everything else is the same.

The Celsius label states it has some residual activity that prevents new weed germination, depending on the specific weed, but I would not count on it as a part of my pre-emergent regimen.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Just posting this picture since it's topical to show the scale in action.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

The "g=grams" and "g=gallons" confused me at first. Nobody wants to type out "grams" and "gallons". The experience folks here (and the labels!) use an assumed short-hand based on context that confuses us newbies. But you get the hang of it quickly.

I have a dedicated "weighing cup" just for Celsius. It's actually a small plastic cap from a Calibri butane refill canister for my cigar lighters. I weighed my cup, wrote down the grams, and always subtract that from my final weight. I also use "grams per one gallon sprayed over 1000 square feet" for my units.

For my first-time-ever spray, I did the "middle" application rate just in case I screwed up either way. But I nailed it and got rid of most of my weeds without fading my Bermuda at all. So I used the "high" rate when I went back to spot spray some stubborn Virginia Buttonweed here and there. Surprisingly, the high rate also did not fade or brown my Bermuda. But it sure killed the buttonweed!


----------



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

So how many grams per gallon? I have a 1 gallon sprayer


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I have found that writing the rates on the outside of the box (certainity) or on the bottle (Celsius-low-med-high) is really helpful. The night before I can read through labels but when it comes to filling up the tank and measuring out in the driveway is two different things. In addition, make sure and account for the weight of the cup and zero out that weight.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

saeroner said:


> So how many grams per gallon? I have a 1 gallon sprayer


A half-teaspoon (.05 oz. from the label). And that is the low rate.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

If I wanted to mix a half gallon for spot spraying, would I use 1.2g?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> If I wanted to mix a half gallon for spot spraying, would I use 1.2g?


Yes... that would be for the medium rate.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

gardencityboy said:


> As per my understanding below is the application rate:
> 
> Low: 0.057 oz /g / 1K
> Medium:0.085 oz /g / 1K
> ...


Gallon is abbreviated as gal.

Please don't use the the international standard abbreviation for gram to reference liquid volume.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted to mix a half gallon for spot spraying, would I use 1.2g?
> ...


Hi @Redtwin or anyone who can help me clear my understanding.

Above mentions 1.2gr is the medium rate. I thought the rates were as follows.

Low- 1.6gr
Medium 2.4gr
High 3.2gr
Yearly max 4.8

Did I go wrong somewhere?


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

GoDawgs said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


That was for a half gallon.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Dang I see now where I went wrong. Poor reading skills on my part! Thank you for the confirm.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Does anybody know if it's ok to use this (or any product) with dew on the grass? I've been spot spraying early in the mornings with adequate results but am wondering if I should wait until the dew evaporates?

The crabgrass turned yellow after about the second or third day but hasn't done much else since then. My first application was only a week ago so maybe it's working like it should and I just need to give it more time...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's slow to work even in warm weather. I spray with the grass wet all the time with good results; just know that it is not rain fast until it dries on the grass. I can't cite any studies but I think the weeds will be affected more when they are not stressed and absorbing moisture. This occurs in the morning low temps and damp grass.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> The "g=grams" and "g=gallons" confused me at first. Nobody wants to type out "grams" and "gallons". The experience folks here (and the labels!) use an assumed short-hand based on context that confuses us newbies. But you get the hang of it quickly.


The confusion is only made worse when people make up their own shorthand abbreviation which deviates from the generally accepted abbreviations common in the industry. It also happens that people get in a hurry and don't proofread their posts and miss capitalizing the right letter and such. Mistakes happen.

For reference, "g" is the abbreviation for grams, while "G" is the correct abbreviation for gallon (could also use gal). Similarly, "k" is the metric prefix kilo meaning 1000, e.g. kiloNewton (kN), kilometer (km), kilogram (kg), etc., while "K" is the abbreviation for the element Potassium. I know "M" is typically used in the turf industry to differentiate between kilo and Potassium since M is the roman numeral for 1000 but that looks odd to me since very few people use roman numerals and M is also the metric prefix mega meaning 1x10^6 or 1,000,000 (e.g. megawatt "MW", megahertz "MHz", megapixel "MP", etc.). Having taken a few college chemistry classes, I also think of molarity when I see M being referenced with lawn care.


----------



## modo brew (May 5, 2020)

So i'm a little confused as well about broadcast application rate. If I have 25000 sq ft and a 15 gallon sprayer, how would I go about mixing? I assume I would need 60g for a medium application rate, but how many gallons would I need to mix that with? Is it helpful to apply a tint to help know where I've applied? I'm new to using liquid herbicides and want to make sure I use the correct amount. I'll be using an ATV sprayer with a 3 nozzle boom on the back.

Side note: I'd also like to apply sedgehammer at the same time if possible. Is this possible or should i wait a day or two and do that application separately?

Thanks in advance guys. Super newbie here, but trying to learn as much as possible and do things right the first time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

modo brew said:


> So i'm a little confused as well about broadcast application rate. If I have 25000 sq ft and a 15 gallon sprayer, how would I go about mixing? I assume I would need 60g for a medium application rate, but how many gallons would I need to mix that with? Is it helpful to apply a tint to help know where I've applied? I'm new to using liquid herbicides and want to make sure I use the correct amount. I'll be using an ATV sprayer with a 3 nozzle boom on the back.
> 
> Side note: I'd also like to apply sedgehammer at the same time if possible. Is this possible or should i wait a day or two and do that application separately?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys. Super newbie here, but trying to learn as much as possible and do things right the first time.


If you are using a 15 gallon sprayer for 25,000 sq/ft you will want to use roughly 1 gallon/1,000 sq/ft so you will need to fill it back up one time. Have you calibrated to sprayer so you know how fast to drive to apply that much solution? i wouldn't go spraying Celsius until you are comfortable that you can spray 1 gallon/1 sq/ft which will take some time to figure out.

You should be able to add the Sedgehammer to the mix without any issues and 60g should be spot on for the Celsius. Just make sure your sprayer is calibrated to YOU and then you should be good to go.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

modo brew said:


> ...but how many gallons would I need to mix that with?


That's where your sprayer calibration comes into play. You must figure out how many gallons per thousand square feet your sprayer setup is putting down. Once you know that number, you add the appropriate product dose (grams/1,000 sq ft) to that much water.


----------



## modo brew (May 5, 2020)

Thanks @Mightyquinn and @Ware. Looks like my next project will be calirating my sprayer. My boom should be here next week. Thanks for the info. I really appreciate you guys taking the time to explain. I'll check back in when I have my results.


----------

